# Pioneer Elite SC-67 using Zone 2 - Sound/Volume Issue



## snapperhead (May 3, 2013)

I am using 7.1 surround set up with Zone 2 B Speaker configuration. The outside speaker are connected directly to receiver on front wide speaker ports per manual. Sound is less than desirable and you need to crank the volume to hear them. I connected the speaker to the main system just to hear the difference and they sounded way better with very little effort to push volume high. Any suggestion on how to get more reboust sound from Zone 2 with much better volume/power? I hope this is not typical sound for Zone 2.


----------

